# I see GROWTH LINES!



## Floof (Oct 2, 2011)

My teeny baby tortie is growing! YAAAY!

So, the other day, I had all the diurnal critters out basking on the lawn, and was snapping away with the camera (as usual). Came inside, was scanning through the pictures, and saw THIS!






Hooray for growth lines!!!

And here's a comparison shot from when I got him, so you know I'm not just going insane... lol!





And here's why I'm so thrilled...





This wee little one came to me as payment for a pet sitting gig. I didn't notice until a couple days after getting him, but the poor thing has a broken beak! At first he had to be babied, while he got back a bit of strength and started eating a bit better. Then I discovered his single favorite food on the planet (endive) and decided getting weight on him was a bit more important than convincing him to eat a varied diet right now, so obliged and started feeding him mainly endive. It's taken awhile, but he's finally started to grow steadily!

He started at 43 grams and about 2.4" SCL. As of tonight, he's 59 grams and has grown about 1/8th of an inch. It's may not be much, but at least it's growth!!!

Anyway, thanks for taking the time to read and rejoice with me on this wonderful development. Here's hoping he continues to grow and thrive!


----------



## bobbymoore (Oct 2, 2011)

so white lines means they are growing?


----------



## sulcatababies1402 (Oct 2, 2011)

Congrats super thrilled for you good to see he is thriving!


----------



## ewam (Oct 2, 2011)

bobbymoore said:


> so white lines means they are growing?



Ya it does mine started out with a very thin line when I got him on the side. And now that line is about 1cm and there is lines in between all of his scutes.


----------



## bobbymoore (Oct 2, 2011)

all the lines on my sully are black will they turn white?


----------



## Floof (Oct 2, 2011)

bobbymoore said:


> so white lines means they are growing?



Yep! Those little white lines between the scutes are where his shell is growing. 

And, thanks, sulcatababies, for the comment! I can't wait til this wee one starts getting bigger. It's entirely something else to start with a baby (well, kind of a baby--I was told this tiny thing was 2 years old. Uhhh...) and watch it grow. I got my first baby bearded dragon (also in poor health--"rescue") recently, too. I've had 2 tortoises and 3 bearded dragons before these two, but this is my first time caring for hatchlings of either. 



bobbymoore said:


> all the lines on my sully are black will they turn white?



Those who know more about this are welcome to correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe Sully growth lines do start out dark. They lighten (or not) according to sun exposure and that sort of thing. Leopard torts' growth lines can be white, black, or a mix, as their carapaces tend to grow to be either or both colors. As another example, on Russians, you'll normally see very light-colored growth lines, which darken, again, according to sun exposure and other factors as the tortoise grows and the lines "set."

At least, that's my understanding of the phenomenon. Like I said before, this is my first "baby" tortoise, so this is a whole new thing to me...


----------



## ewam (Oct 2, 2011)

bobbymoore said:


> all the lines on my sully are black will they turn white?



I don't think a sulcata has growth lines like a leopard. I'm pretty sure it the black grows bigger.


----------



## bobbymoore (Oct 2, 2011)

hmmm i never new that thanks


----------



## Torty Mom (Oct 2, 2011)

Many torties have the black growth lines, totally normal! My CDT's have black growth lines too. 

Congrats on the growth, it's so exciting, it's validation that your hard work is paying off and the little critter is growing! I was so excited when Lou started growing, then the babies and now Low Rider. It feels good! Good job!!


----------



## Malorey (Oct 2, 2011)

Glad everything is going to well for you & him!


----------



## Floof (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks, Mary Anne and Malorey!

Mary Anne, you put it so well. That's exactly what it is. That and the assurance that he's truly growing and recovering from the poor shape he was in before. I can't wait for his growth to (hopefully) really start to take off... For now, now that I know he's really doing better, I just need to get my butt in gear getting his humidity in order (and night heat, now that summer is coming to an end and the house is getting colder...).


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 3, 2011)

Great!


----------

